# Are Side Effects the Same with Tren E and Tren A?



## Lwhitt72 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm taking tren a 100mg EOD, and the mental sides are tough.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 27, 2013)

tren ace is best pinned ED to keep levels stable.


i personally use both tren ace and E in conjunction, tren ace ED pinned with a slin pin into my biceps, and tren E 3x a week.. i find this keeps my levels very stable.. and i actually sleep very easily.

i also run tren without testosterone, yes.._without...test.._


consider that


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Feb 27, 2013)

tren is tren bro. tren-a is short ester tren-e is long ester and you dont have to pin as much. aggression is the main side effect.


----------



## Menoah (Feb 27, 2013)

Try lowering your test like SD hinted at, also lowering/limiting nighttime carbs has helped me in the past.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 27, 2013)

Embrace the tren....anger is a gift.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 28, 2013)

i have found the sercert to tren. first you need to look preety good all ready.then run tren for short periods like i can look badass off of 4-6 weeks of tren a or less really.and if i keep my training diet and all on point  i can keep that tren look for 4-6 weeks  after stoping.so then i just start back tren this time i all ready really looking good before starting tren so somtimes i can run 3-4 weeks .same way with tren e but i usually pinn the tren for abou 6-7 weeks about when sides start i stop pinning and i can keep the tren look for off of tren e for up to 8-10 weeks then just hope back on the tren e etc etc.you all ways look good year round and you never have to deal with any side effects because about the time they are starting to really kick in your stoping.fyi i stay on test even when off of tren which helps keep me looking good longer during the time i am off of tren.


----------



## james-27 (Feb 28, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have found the sercert to tren. first you need to look preety good all ready.then run tren for short periods like i can look badass off of 4-6 weeks of tren a or less really.and if i keep my training diet and all on point  i can keep that tren look for 4-6 weeks  after stoping.so then i just start back tren this time i all ready really looking good before starting tren so somtimes i can run 3-4 weeks .same way with tren e but i usually pinn the tren for abou 6-7 weeks about when sides start i stop pinning and i can keep the tren look for off of tren e for up to 8-10 weeks then just hope back on the tren e etc etc.you all ways look good year round and you never have to deal with any side effects because about the time they are starting to really kick in your stoping.fyi i stay on test even when off of tren which helps keep me looking good longer during the time i am off of tren.



I think you need to give up the tren brother. Your English/grammar is horrible!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 28, 2013)

wtf does grammer and tren have to do with  each other kid.myabe you could teach me grammer and i can teach you not to be a nerd.ok your first lesson dont come onto a bb forum and be the spell/grammer police.it makes you look like a tard and a dork fish which i am sure you are.ok lesson over your not a computer dork no more be free go dork fish be free.


----------



## james-27 (Mar 1, 2013)

Then stop talking like you have no education dumb shit.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 1, 2013)

i did not know we were talking.i tought i was typing which i am not good at.i have people that type for me they are called my employees.i dont spell well  anymore dont know why i won spelling bees when young but it has been a long time since i have been learned any thing.but all joking aside really dont be that guy that goes on to bb forums and is the spell/grammer police.for some of use that get ask a lot of guestion and answer tons of pm as stuff i am a 20 year vet in this game.somtimes you have to type reall fast and just dont even look at what you typed just push send.it would be diffrent if what i was typing was going to someone that had somthing to do with work or somthing or if i was on a speliing or learning forum you know we be just dumb meatheads here man dont you know.be  cool not up tight.


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 2, 2013)

Ben, I think you need to get your employees to type for you. Your posts suck... all due respect


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm finding more sides from E than A. I was doing 75mg A 3x a week (I know), and now I'm actually cruising on 150 T and only 100 TrE. Having trouble sleeping and some real irratibility (sp)/aggressiveness. We'll see what happens when I increase dose soon.


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

I love Tren Ace over E. I like to keep blood levels stable


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have never done tren E, but since its still tren, why would the sides be any different? Assuming dosing is proper, it should be exactly the same, my 2 cents.


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2013)

You will find by pinning tren A ed and running a low dose of test(prop prefered)...you will get less sides and stay at a more stable level...


----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have found the sercert to tren. first you need to look preety good all ready.then run tren for short periods like i can look badass off of 4-6 weeks of tren a or less really.and if i keep my training diet and all on point  i can keep that tren look for 4-6 weeks  after stoping.so then i just start back tren this time i all ready really looking good before starting tren so somtimes i can run 3-4 weeks .same way with tren e but i usually pinn the tren for abou 6-7 weeks about when sides start i stop pinning and i can keep the tren look for off of tren e for up to 8-10 weeks then just hope back on the tren e etc etc.you all ways look good year round and you never have to deal with any side effects because about the time they are starting to really kick in your stoping.fyi i stay on test even when off of tren which helps keep me looking good longer during the time i am off of tren.



who are you and why would anyone take your advice? negged.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have heard what you're saying, It isn't making sense to me... Tren is tren, how does the esther being different cause less sides, wouldn't the results/sides be controlled by instability in blood levels? Thereby, if you keep proper even levels you should feel the same. Are you saying that a person cannot keep balanced levels unless they are running tren A? Again, I've never done tren E with TestE, but am thinking about it in the future for ease of scheduling injections. I'm assuming you have ran both and this was your experience?
maybe I am missing it, not too sure...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wtf does grammer and tren have to do with  each other kid.myabe you could teach me grammer and i can teach you not to be a nerd.ok your first lesson dont come onto a bb forum and be the spell/grammer police.it makes you look like a tard and a dork fish which i am sure you are.ok lesson over your not a computer dork no more be free go dork fish be free.



^^^ lucky 7 scammer


----------



## jadean (Mar 4, 2013)

I like tren e more. The sides never really got to me and less pinning is always a plus.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have found the sercert to tren. first you need to look preety good all ready.then run tren for short periods like i can look badass off of 4-6 weeks of tren a or less really.and if i keep my training diet and all on point  i can keep that tren look for 4-6 weeks  after stoping.so then i just start back tren this time i all ready really looking good before starting tren so somtimes i can run 3-4 weeks .same way with tren e but i usually pinn the tren for abou 6-7 weeks about when sides start i stop pinning and i can keep the tren look for off of tren e for up to 8-10 weeks then just hope back on the tren e etc etc.you all ways look good year round and you never have to deal with any side effects because about the time they are starting to really kick in your stoping.fyi i stay on test even when off of tren which helps keep me looking good longer during the time i am off of tren.




^^found the secret to tren


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

^^^lmao


----------



## Papa-pwn (Mar 5, 2013)

I've only ever ran tren e. Never got any sides


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

So, they are the same then?


----------

